# Swarovski 80 HD



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Super High End Swarovski ATM 80 HD Spotting Scope.

Excellent condition. This is the upgraded version of the ATS 80 HD. The current ATS is built with an aluminum body, the ATM is built with lighter and stronger magnesium that is no longer offered because it became too expensive to build. All the benefits of the current ATS 80 HD, but at a lighter weight.

From birdforum.net... "The main difference was that the colour reproduction of the ATM was better then that of the ATS telescopes and the image was brighter (light transmissions of the ATS: 77% and 79% at 500nm and 550 nm and 81% and 82% of the ATM telescopes at 500 nm and 550 nm respectively)."

This ATM 80 HD scope weighs only 6 oz more than a current ATS 65 HD, but has 51% more light-gathering ability via a larger objective lens (5,026 mm2 on the 80 vs 3,318 mm2 on the 65). Get a huge amount more light and better resolution with only 6oz more weight. This weight-saving is due to the magnesium body.

BAK4 prism optimizes light transmission; Fully multicoated on all air-to-glass surfaces; 
HD optics: multicoated fluoride glass elements for superior edge-sharpness and twilight performance ; SWAROCLEAN non-stick proprietary external coating makes cleaning easier increasing the longevity of the optic.
Includes original box with unfilled warranty card.

Has always been kept in neoprene sleeve that will be included. Also comes with the upgraded 25-50 Wide Angle Eyepiece ($729 vs $579 for the more common 20-60 eyepiece). The 25-50 brings in 86% of light verse 82% for the 20-60 and offers a wider Field-of-View to support wildlife viewing at long distances.

$2499.

I'm also selling a Swarovski TLS APO Digiscoping Adapter separately.

I can't get pics to upload, but can send them to you.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are current prices from various places... plus this is the upgraded magnesium body that is no longer even made.

$3128 https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/885870-REG/Swarovski_86615_ATS_80_25_50x80mm_HD_Spotting.html

$3128 https://outdoorsmans.com/collection...-sts-80-hd-spotting-scope-w-25-50x-w-eyepiece

$3128 https://www.amazon.com/Swarovski-Op...id=1510431977&sr=8-5&keywords=swarovski+80+hd


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

$2,450


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just shoulder or ped mount the sheep and keep the glass. haha 
Good luck with the sale. That is good deal.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Packout said:


> Just shoulder or ped mount the sheep and keep the glass. haha
> Good luck with the sale. That is good deal.


Darn right its a good deal, you should help a brother out and write a check


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

$2300


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

sold pending funds


----------

